# Marietta Slomka zeigt endlich mal Dekollete 1x



## ette2 (22 Feb. 2010)

ich mag's.


----------



## General (22 Feb. 2010)

dir für deine Collage


----------



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2010)

Dankeschön für Marietta.


----------



## Revenche (28 Feb. 2010)

Die würde ich gerne mal ganz ohne sehen... ;o)


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2010)

Da geht noch mehr


----------



## jogger (28 Feb. 2010)

nicht schlecht sprach der Specht


----------



## atumblaze (28 Feb. 2010)

Jau das gefällt ungemein,THX...


----------



## poli886 (7 Nov. 2012)

Da ist ja auch nciht so viel zu sehen


----------



## paxolo (7 Nov. 2012)

danke schöne Bilder


----------



## Effenberg (7 Nov. 2012)

sowieso eine schöne !!


----------



## TSFW48 (7 Nov. 2012)

danke schön


----------



## fredclever (7 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Marietta


----------



## nachbama (8 Nov. 2012)

sehr schöne Collage


----------



## memekjames (8 Nov. 2012)

frau slomka ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Milchpulver (8 Nov. 2012)

Wird auch mal Zeit.  

Danke


----------



## martin39 (12 März 2013)

Das ist durchaus selten. :WOW:


----------



## Fantomas2000 (26 Mai 2013)

Eine gute Collage. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Hurlewutz (27 Mai 2013)

schade, nur das nix drin steckt ... ;-)


----------



## Gerd23 (27 Mai 2013)

nicht schlecht, steht ihr gut.


----------



## looser24 (27 Mai 2013)

Kann die vorhänge gerne noch etwas weiter öffnen


----------



## hugo48 (28 Mai 2013)

ist schon ne sehr schöne, sicher auch das was sie nicht zeigt........)


----------



## porom (20 Aug. 2013)

Für eine Nachrichtensprecherin recht mutig, aber sehenswert!
:thumbup:


----------



## Sarafin (20 Aug. 2013)

Hurlewutz schrieb:


> schade, nur das nix drin steckt ... ;-)


tja,wo nix ist,kann auch nicht viel zu sehen sein ..trotzdem danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Falkomat (21 Aug. 2013)

danke für die Marlene!


----------

